# Is there anything comparable to a Sebenza



## Gatsby (Aug 29, 2009)

but less expensive? I like the sebbie design and lust after one but right now the budget isn't going to permit one - is there anything that has a similar sort of design - frame lock, general shape, drop point, thumb studs?

Sort of a silly question I suppose, but...


----------



## houtex (Aug 29, 2009)

Spyderco Leaf storm.


----------



## combinatorix (Aug 29, 2009)

Bradley Alias


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 29, 2009)

Bradley Alias or Alias II
Alias = Sebenza
Alias II = Small Sebenza

They are made by Benchmade (in US) for Bradley Cutlery and *very very similar* to Sebenzas (I have both, I edc Alias II) S30V, titanium framelock (VERY solid).

"Almost" a Sebenza copy.

http://www.bradleycutlery.com/

Says low $200s for Alias II on their website. I might have paid ~$150 for my #143 "first production run" (whatever....)


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 29, 2009)

houtex said:


> Spyderco Leaf storm.



as much as i love a leaf storm, its absolutely nothing like a sebenza


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 on the Bradley Alias

I EDC'd an Alias II which I decided to pick up because of the YouTube review I saw of it being compared to the small Sebenza. Very nice knife. I've since picked up a small Classic Sebenza and sold off my Alias II because I couldn't see any point holding onto two knives. Now having owned both, I can honestly say that the Sebenza is a better product overall. Don't get me wrong, I was very pleased with the Alias and had I never purchased the Sebenza I would have not had any inclination to be dissatisfied. There'll be some Sebenza purists out there who will tell you that only a Sebenza is a Sebenza and that anything else is a direct copy. I definitely see what they're saying but you've also got to do what's best for you and what's within your budget. I highly recommend either knife and if you can afford to wait until you've saved enough, I'd treat myself to the Seb.


----------



## guyg (Aug 29, 2009)

It's like the old comparison of Sebenza vs Strider. A Sebenza is a Sebenza and nothing else is. There are ALOT of good knives out there. What ever choice you make will be good. You may want to look at the new Umnumzaan, real nice design.


----------



## houtex (Aug 29, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> as much as i love a leaf storm, its absolutely nothing like a sebenza


 
How about the Spyderco Sage Ti?
By the way I'm more ino Kershaw/ZT


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 29, 2009)

Benchmade mini-Skirmish with an S30V blade and titanium handles is a frame lock style and IMO a very good and much less expensive replacement for the Sebenza. I like the blade shape better than the Sebbie and the ones I have had were wicked sharp.


----------



## JMJ3rd (Aug 30, 2009)

I've read that the Bradley Alias is the poor mans sebbie. 

Save your money, buy an XM-18 and be done. Strider toughness, sebbie smoothness! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can find one.... Benchmade Pinnacle.

Discontinued years ago, tough to find, but surprisingly not selling at a huge mark-up when found.

At one point, I had three. Excellent design that died quickly due to lack of popularity.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 30, 2009)

Spyderco Sage Ti is probably the best bet for less money. But if you can find a good deal on a used one, I would just save up a bit more and get the Sebenza.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 30, 2009)

Bucky said:


> But if you can find a good deal on a used one, I would just save up a bit more and get the Sebenza.


+1

There are a lot of Sebenzas out there at this point, and you're bound to find a good deal on one. I went to my local cutlery shop a year or so ago to get some kitchen knives sharpened. The owner had recently purchased a knife collection from another customer, and was asking $250 a piece for a large and a small Sebenza, both essentially new without papers. I walked out with the small for under $200.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and insights!

I understand the sliding scale of getting what you pay for, so to speak. I used fairly inexpensive knives for some time, a used Kershaw Scallion being roughly the top of my scale. When I purchased a Spyderco Native I thought - whoa - this is a fairly significant upgrade in terms of overall fit, finish and feel. Then I picked up a Spyderco CalyIII and while the Native remains a favorite weekend and task knife, the difference in overall fit and finish between it and the Caly III is noticeable. Again, the Native remains a favorite knife but the Caly III is just a better overall product. I can see similar issues between a good knife (Bradley) and a great knife (sebenza).

Having looked at the alternatives, well, I have to admit that while not exactly a Sebenza the titanium Spyderco Sage is a pretty sweet looking knife - and given the somewhat in between a CalyIII and Native blade profile (both of which I obviously like) it is a compelling alternative.

still - I'm thinking perhaps holding out is a wise option as well and getting what I really want!


----------



## nathan310 (Aug 31, 2009)

get a used sebenza!theyll make it like new for you.


----------



## TKC (Sep 5, 2009)

*NO, there is no such a thing as a replacement for a Sebenza. *


----------



## The Sun (Sep 7, 2009)

just hold out and get what you want! if you don't you'll just waste a lot of money, and you will always wonder if what you have is really as good as the real thing. it will tease you everyday


----------



## sygyzy (Sep 10, 2009)

Great guys, there goes another $200.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> Great guys, there goes another $200.


 
It's only money.


----------



## Gatsby (Sep 11, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> It's only money.


 
Sort of the motto of CPF, isn't it? :welcome: :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> Sort of the motto of CPF, isn't it? :welcome: :nana:


 
Buy two.... Hell, buy more if you find something that works for you because it'll likely soon be "upgraded," discontinued, or lost.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 22, 2009)

Buck Mayo TNT


----------



## TKC (Sep 25, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Buck Mayo TNT


*Not even close!*


----------



## nick-nack (Sep 26, 2009)

When I first read the title I was going to suggest a XM-18 from Hinderer.

But in all honesty as much as it hurts your wallet getting expensive knives. You honestly get what you pay for. I love my Spydercos and Bokers but after getting a high end knife like a Sebenza you'll be spoiled.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 29, 2009)

Get a ZT you'll never want to spend money on a Sebenza again.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get a ZT you'll never want to spend money on a Sebenza again.



Doubt that, the ZT is alot like a strider, well, they should be since they have the same designer, but the sebenza is in a class of its own, its what i would describe as the perfect knife, refined to the Nth degree and built to last a lifetime, elegant brutality. the only thing that i would say is considerable is the scott cook lochsa, but you couldnt get one even if you wanted to.


----------



## carrot (Sep 30, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> Doubt that, the ZT is alot like a strider, well, they should be since they have the same designer, but the sebenza is in a class of its own, its what i would describe as the perfect knife, refined to the Nth degree and built to last a lifetime, elegant brutality. the only thing that i would say is considerable is the scott cook lochsa, but you couldnt get one even if you wanted to.


+1


----------



## TKC (Sep 30, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> Doubt that, the ZT is alot like a strider, well, they should be since they have the same designer, but the sebenza is in a class of its own, its what i would describe as the perfect knife, refined to the Nth degree and built to last a lifetime, elegant brutality. the only thing that i would say is considerable is the scott cook lochsa, but you couldnt get one even if you wanted to.


*+2!*


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 30, 2009)

What about the XM-18? I really don't need a knife, but I am thinking Sebbie (big one) or XM-18.
bernie


----------



## sygyzy (Sep 30, 2009)

XM-18 seems to be the answer except it's very difficult to get, even used, whereas a Sebenza is easy.


----------



## carrot (Oct 1, 2009)

The large XM18 isn't even close to the Sebenza, except maybe in build quality. It is a lot beefier, and not as comfortable to carry, and the thicker blade is better suited towards prying than adept slicing. Now the small XM18, on the other hand, is quite similar to size to the small Sebenza... but Rick's table price is a bit higher than the Sebenza's MSRP, and you'll never get one at table price anyway...


----------



## gdwtvb (Oct 3, 2009)

I just went the other way, after over seven years of EDC a large Sebenza, I went with a spyderco sage II (titanium with the Reeve Integral Lock) No I'm not going to lie, the fit finish isn't exactly the same, but its *very* close. My two gripes with the Benza were the thumbstud, yes it worked and I got used to it, but IMHO it's no the best designed one available. The hole beats it hands down. 

Second, to me at least, the flat ground blade out cuts the hollow ground sebenza. This may be bias, it may be prejudice but i like it better. The handle fits me better too. 

When money allows, I'll probably get another Spyderco Sage...this will be the first time I've wanted to have an extra knife as a spare.

good luck and let us know what you get. 

GDWTVB


----------



## bmstrong (Oct 4, 2009)

Guys, Sebbie's and these production knives are nice but you really should step into the next level. Mayo, Onion, Cook, Fraley, Williams.

Live a little.


----------



## carrot (Oct 4, 2009)

Mayo and Cook are the only ones out of those whose knives appeal to me and neither of them are currently taking orders. As an aside, I had a Terzuola, and while it was nice, the Sebenza went back in my pocket and the Terzuola went on the marketplace after a few months. Nothing wrong with the Terz, but the Sebenza really is a good knife!


----------



## :)> (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been carrying a small Sebbie that my wife got for me 2 Christmases ago. I carry it every day and I love it. 

I looked at the Benchmade Skirmish and thought that it would be a neat one to try as it looks real similar to the Sebbie. I have never pulled the trigger because of how nice the Sebenza is. 

The best gift that she ever gave me.

Knives are so much easier to keep up with than lights are. I have had the Sebenza for nearly 2 years and I don't have a need to buy and carry the latest and greatest knife because the tech is pretty darn stable. I have a couple of Bark River Bravo's that I am very happy with too and don't need to upgrade.


----------



## bmstrong (Oct 6, 2009)

carrot said:


> Mayo and Cook are the only ones out of those whose knives appeal to me and neither of them are currently taking orders. As an aside, I had a Terzuola, and while it was nice, the Sebenza went back in my pocket and the Terzuola went on the marketplace after a few months. Nothing wrong with the Terz, but the Sebenza really is a good knife!



Tom does if you ask nicely. :twothumbs Cook's can be found on the B/S/T forums of the BF, CGKF, USN, etc...

Look at Carson, Obenauf, Onion, Mcginnis, etc. Sebs are nice but once you go custom you'll never look back.


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I got cold feet (finances being what they are and an unexpected trip for a funeral took a toll) and ended up pulling the trigger on a Spyderco Sage 2 which is as mentioned a direct homage to CRK with the titanium frame and integral lock. It combines features of the CalyIII and Native, both of which I own and love.

I looked at the skirmish but it was too large really... 

My initial impressions after carrying it for a week - 

* It is a substantial knife. I'd looked at some reviews comparing it to a small sebenza and they looked roughly the same size, but you can't really gauge size until you handle one. It is at the edge for me as an EDC, the low ride clip makes it easier. Given the posted blade size, etc.. it was bigger than I expected and I compared it to my CalyIII and while only very slightly longer, and the blades are the same length, the Sage is a good bit wider (meaning top to bottom) both in blade and scales. The blade shape is indeed somewhere between the CalyIII and Native which means it is also wider than the CalyIII. I suppose in terms of overall profile it is closer to a Native than a CalyIII which is a fairly compact knife for the blade size. 

* It opens and locks up smoothly, but the detent feature more or less by design means it does not open as smoothly as say a Benchmade Mini Grip which flies open. It is smoother than my CalyIII, more smooth than my Native (a zytel SCM30v model with no bronze bushings) and less smoothly than my Mini Grip. The lockup is early and super tight, and there is zero blade play. The overall feel is tight and solid, and the spyderhole and frame cutouts make for easy deployment, if not rocket fast. 

Overall I'm happy with this purchase - it is growing on me as I'm getting used to the size. It is razor sharp and very secure in use, nicely balanced.

We'll see if it quenches the thirst!


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 9, 2009)

The look, feel and the quality of Sebenzas cannot be ignored. I love the smooth, yet grippy feel to the titanium handle of my small classic Sebbie.

The Sebbies seem to have a refined, classy look compared to most other knives, yet is very capable tool that won't shy away from hard use.

Knives don't get quickly replaced by newer or better ones like flashlights can.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> Well I got cold feet (finances being what they are and an unexpected trip for a funeral took a toll) and ended up pulling the trigger on a Spyderco Sage 2 which is as mentioned a direct homage to CRK with the titanium frame and integral lock. It combines features of the CalyIII and Native, both of which I own and love.
> 
> I looked at the skirmish but it was too large really...
> 
> ...



Glad you found a good replacement. Personally, I would have said that the Bradley Alias is closer to the Sebenza in design than the Ti Sage, but I personally like the Ti Sage better as well.


----------



## waynejitsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is some good reading, a side by side review, etc-
http://benchmadeforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4621019603/m/9991078374

I have 4 of the Bradleys, great knives.
Off topic-
Ya want the best "DEAL" on a knife?
Try (get this, LOL!!)-
A Buck Vantage PRO,
It is S30V steel blade, very solid and smooth action and what makes it so great???
$50 shipped!!!
IMO, that is a knife "best buy"
Yeah, there are better and more expensive knives and yeah, I have some, but dollar for dollar, that is the best "bang for Buck" (pun intended


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of total *******s, every last one of you. For nearly 6 1/2 years, I was content with spending all my money on flashlights. Then I made the mistake of viewing this forum. Yeah, cold steel, that's what I need.

I started out small. $20 for a Buck Nobleman. No more fumbling around with a butterknife when a package arrives. The Nobelman dispatches it in short order.

Then I saw someone's pic of a Benchmade 585 mini-barrage. It "looked neat", so I bought one. I really like the heft of it and the spring assist feature. 

Then I came across this thread. "What the heck is a Sebenza?" I did a search. Found them and fell in love. But they sure aren't cheap. At any rate, here's what I ordered today:

http://www.knifeart.com/chreungrsmse1.html

It should be here in a couple of days. But again I say, you guys are *******s, sucking me in like this.

Okay, I feel better now. Say, there has to be forum around here with guns, right?


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 8, 2010)

EvilLithiumMan;3307160Say said:


> Is this what you had in mind?
> 
> Congrats on the Sebbie, let us know what you buy out of that thread now. :thumbsup:


----------



## divechief (Mar 8, 2010)

Evil:

Sweet Sebie. I feel your pain. I used to be happy with my leatherman, and buck 110. after a few flashlights I also checked out this thread, then migrated to a few of the blade forums. I now own several Lone Wolf Paul knives and a lone wolf double action diablo that I can't carry in my state (but it is a great letter opener) I have a small sebenza that is in the mail to me as I type. I really like the look of the raindrop Damascus Mnandi. I think, with the right wood inlay that would become my new everyday carry, Alas, Chris Reeve says there is a 12 month back order on all Damascus blades. I might pull the plug anyway, it is so hard to wait, but I really need the right wood.

------------------------------


EvilLithiumMan said:


> You guys are a bunch of total *******s, every last one of you. For nearly 6 1/2 years, I was content with spending all my money on flashlights. T


----------



## Gatsby (Mar 10, 2010)

Well just to report back - I still enjoy the Sage but it is a substantial knife for daily carry in business casual. Despite arguably the same blade length as a Caly III for example, it carries a fair bit larger.

So I found a titanium compression framelock Spydie Salso - mislabelled on the fleabay so I got a good deal on it - and while it is smaller it still is a really thick knife. It certainly is a substantial blade but the blade is so fat that it is not a great tool for, say, slicing an apple. Sometimes a more narrow blade is more useful.

I thought I was done with this adventure and yet, I was scoping around the sources and pondering a small Sebbie yet again...


----------



## souptree (Mar 10, 2010)

It's scary that a few years ago a Sebenza was shockingly expensive and now it seems like a steal.

Turn back now!! :nana:


----------



## commodorewheeler (Mar 12, 2010)

Gatsby said:


> It certainly is a substantial blade but the blade is so fat that it is not a great tool for, say, slicing an apple. Sometimes a more narrow blade is more useful.
> 
> I thought I was done with this adventure and yet, I was scoping around the sources and pondering a small Sebbie yet again...



You should probably just go ahead and get the Sebenza. For a beefy framelock, it's got a pretty thin blade, so it would serve your slicing goals very well.



souptree said:


> It's scary that a few years ago a Sebenza was shockingly expensive and now it seems like a steal.



It does help that CRK hasn't raised the price on that knife in over 5 years now. I remember when I first started collecting in 2004, many full custom tactical folders were actually less expensive direct from the maker than the Sebenza was. Now, almost none of them are.


----------



## rnpollard (Mar 12, 2010)

NO! NO! NO! NOTHING EVEN COMES CLOSE!


----------



## carrot (Mar 12, 2010)

That's right, nothing else is quite like a Sebenza...


----------

